# كيفية صناعة الشحوم



## أكرم النعمان (8 مارس 2012)

* أتمنى من الأخوة المهندسين أن يتكرموا بإعطائنا معلومات عن كيفية صناعة الشحوم علما بأنني لست مهندسا كيميائيا...ويا حبذا يكون في ملف word أو pdf..ولكم الشكر.
*​


----------



## chemist97 (10 مارس 2012)

الرجاء تحديد نوع الشحم المطلوب 
هل هو
صوديومى
او كالسيومى
او ليثئومى


----------



## أكرم النعمان (27 مارس 2012)

لا يهم يا مهندس بالنسبة للنوع...لأن النوع الذي تريده هو فقط تغيير إضافة المادة فيا إما صوديوم أو كالسيوم أو غيره...وإنما الذي يهمني هو العملية التي تتم عبرها صناعة الشحم..


----------



## zizoamr36 (10 يونيو 2013)

اين الملف جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## adlane.caspélou (6 يوليو 2013)

الملف على الموقع التالى 
ظ…ط´ط±ظˆط¹ ط¥ظ†طھط§ط¬ ط§ظ„ط´ط­ظˆظ… ظ…ظ† طھط¯ظˆظٹط± ظ…ط®ظ„ظپط§طھ ط²ظٹظˆطھ ط§ظ„ظ…طµط§ظ†ط¹ ظˆظˆط³ط§ط¦ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‚ظ„ | ط¯ط±ط§ط³ط© ط¬ط¯ظˆظٹ|ط¯ط±ط§ط³ط§طھ ط¬ط¯ظˆظٹ|ط¯ط±ط§ط³ط© ط¬ط¯ظˆظٹ ظ…ط´ط±ظˆط¹|ط¯ط±ط§ط³ط© ط¬ط¯ظˆظٹ ظ…ط´ط§ط±ظٹط¹|ط¯ط±ط§ط³ط© ط¬ط¯ظˆظٹ ط§ظ‚طھطµط§
جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## zizoamr36 (13 يوليو 2013)

دي طريقة اعادة تكرير الزيوت المستعملة و ليست تصنيع الشحوم و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## صبرى فكرى (19 يوليو 2013)

الله يجزاك الخير​


----------



## أبو نووواف (24 يوليو 2013)

والله فائده جيده شكرا


----------

